# NY PE - Professional Experience



## McMoh (Jun 24, 2011)

I applied for NY PE Licensure by endorsement. I received a letter regarding my Professional Experience which says..

Complete or provide documentation of having completed 2 yrs of acceptable experience that demonstrates the following:

X. Intensive application of engineering principles in the practical solution of engineering problems;

X. Knowledge of engineering mathematics, physical and applied sciences, properties of materials, and the fundamental principles of engineering design;

X. Breadth of scope

The other 2 areas (Progressive Development and US Design Codes) are unchecked.

I have PE in NJ with 7.5 yrs of experience in design, load rating and bridge inspection. Was granted total 7 yrs of education credit for foreign undergraduate &amp; US graduate degree. Looks like they granted only 3 yrs out of 7.5 yrs I worked. Talked to the board but did not get any correct explanation, one person says that I have to rewrite Forms 4A, another says I need additional 2 yrs experience and another person angrily asks me to check education/experience grid on page 7 of application package.

What am I missing here? How do I write my experience? I am sure the tunnel &amp; bridge design, load rating of bridges and bridge inspection requires application of engineering principles and obviously knowledge of mathematics and sciences.

Did anybody had to deal with NY regarding the above issue and how to resolve this? Thanks for the help.


----------



## XOXOXO (Jun 24, 2011)

McMoh said:


> I applied for NY PE Licensure by endorsement. I received a letter regarding my Professional Experience which says..
> Complete or provide documentation of having completed 2 yrs of acceptable experience that demonstrates the following:
> 
> X. Intensive application of engineering principles in the practical solution of engineering problems;
> ...


When dealing with the Empire State, answer each question thoroughly. Rephrase the question and provide specific details (tasks, specific codes and standards) and applicable dates. If indeed your total experience on these projects qualifies toward what they are asking for equals or exceeds two years you will be ok. I think.

Good luck.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 29, 2011)

McMoh said:


> I applied for NY PE Licensure by endorsement. I received a letter regarding my Professional Experience which says..
> Complete or provide documentation of having completed 2 yrs of acceptable experience that demonstrates the following:
> 
> X. Intensive application of engineering principles in the practical solution of engineering problems;
> ...


I have the similar story. But I have the PE license from CA and I have 3 experience periods. The first and second that they reduced the time from 2 year and 9 month to only 1 year and 3 month. The third endorser have problems so didn't read my thrid experience at all. So my thrid experience is only 1 year and 9 month......Basically they want me to obtain 2 year and 9 month from my 3rd endorsement (which right now I only have 2 year and 2 months)...so the lady said it is better for me to wait until when I fully obtain 2 years and 9 month from my 3rd endosement.

Important...the lady there was saying the first and second endorsement is been evaluate so even the writen version might not help a lot of it. The 3rd endosrment that you need to rewrite and send it to us when I meet my experience period. There is no point that I send my rewrite version now because I am still short for the 2 years and 9 months. (I only have 2 years and 2 months now). If I rewrite now and send it now that I still need to send another experience time for addtional 7 months....

Anyway back to your question...NY want design experience and you have to break down into time perioed. If you have 7.5 yrs that you need to break it down to about 7 projects and all include design experience. Don't mention anything that not relate to the design experience. They mention to me that the review is not engineering suppose to put there. Even you review people's work, made some comment on it or change the material usage there that NY will still say no to you (because they will said it is not your own design).

If I were you that I will wait additonal 2 years (but since the date you submit your application to now it is 4 months passby) It is about 1 year and 6 months now which by the end of 2012 that you will get it.


----------

